

Your hard drives were RIDDLED with NSA SPYWARE - caberus
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/02/17/kaspersky_labs_equation_group/

======
caberus
some more interesting details about exploit:
[https://securelist.com/blog/research/68877/equation-group-
fr...](https://securelist.com/blog/research/68877/equation-group-from-houston-
with-love/)

